# Dog Rolled in Raw Sewage



## kayashadow (Jul 24, 2008)

Our septic tank recently had to be dug up and as a result, some raw sewage leaked onto our lawn. My 60 pound shepherd/collie mix found it and rolled in it. I took her yesterday to the groomer, who spend 3 hours trying to get it out. They used a strong degreaser, shampoo, etc. However, her hair is still very greasy and she still has a very strong sewage odor. I have a 5 day old baby in the house, so I cannot let her inside. The groomer said it may take 2 weeks for the smell to get out. The groomer also said that shaving her may help, but she thinks that it is penetrated into her skin, so shaving her may not be a solution. I'm desperate. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to remove the greasy raw sewage from her fur and skin? Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Shalva (Mar 23, 2007)

kayashadow said:


> Our septic tank recently had to be dug up and as a result, some raw sewage leaked onto our lawn. My 60 pound shepherd/collie mix found it and rolled in it. I took her yesterday to the groomer, who spend 3 hours trying to get it out. They used a strong degreaser, shampoo, etc. However, her hair is still very greasy and she still has a very strong sewage odor. I have a 5 day old baby in the house, so I cannot let her inside. The groomer said it may take 2 weeks for the smell to get out. The groomer also said that shaving her may help, but she thinks that it is penetrated into her skin, so shaving her may not be a solution. I'm desperate. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to remove the greasy raw sewage from her fur and skin? Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


ok I have one question.... the dog stinks.... but you know she is clean.... so what does having a baby in the house have to do with anything??? 

the dog stinks ...... 

I would keep bathing her.... 
put her in the basement or try another groomer ..... 

but I dont understand why the baby makes any difference when you know its just a smelly dog..... 

s


----------



## kayashadow (Jul 24, 2008)

The dog is extremely greasy, on top of smelling. I'm just not comfortable with having my newborn around a greasy dog as a result of raw sewage.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Distilled white vinegar will take out the smell and act as a degreaser. Mix with water - probably 60/40.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Here's a link with a recipe and suggestions for skunk oder. If it works for skunk it may work for sewage!!http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf576594.tip.html


----------

